# Suggestions for Training Camp Location near Blue Ridge Parkway



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Every year, our New England-based team holds a training camp in early April. Typically we stay in Bedford, VA. However, there is not a large range of accommodations there. Typically, there are 12-16 of us, and we rent two houses for a week.

One idea I had was Wintergreen, which has a ski resort, so there are lots of rentals close by one another. Does this sound like a good location? If not, any other suggestions?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

First time I've been to this forum in a while; just saw this. Do you plan on riding out the front door or taking the bikes up to the parkway?

Wintergreen is a good location but to ride back there, you do a steep descent off the parkway and then brutal climb back up to the resort. OTOH, good dining and some good breweries close by. Google Wintergreen Hill Climb. Charlottesville has plenty of lodging, although somewhat expensive, but apres ride entertainment is good. Lexington is a nice option, about the same distance as Bedford from the parkway but Hwy 60 is a little dicier traffic wise to ride on as compared to Hwy 43 from Bedford. 

I live in Lynchburg, used to live in Charlottesville, so PM me if you need any more detailed info on specific locations.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. We always ride from the front door. The ride back to Wintergreen is a concern. Who wants to do it after riding 80 miles every day? The business of Charlottesville and Lexington would almost rule those out. They trade off traffic for better amenities, I guess. The appeal of Wintergreen was plentiful accommodation, yet still not overly busy. But in view of the climb to the resort, I guess we'll have to stick with Bedford unless we come up with a better idea.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Check out the Staunton-Stuarts Draft, VA area. These localities are in the Shenandoah Valley, which is wide enough there to allow for many miles of relatively flat riding. But Staunton and Stuarts Draft are also close to some serious hills if you want to throw some climbing into the regimen.

Close to I-64 and I-81, the area would offer many more lodging opportunities than Bedford, VA, which is sort of in the middle of nowhere. And Staunton (pronounced STAN-ton, not STON-ton, BTW) is a very pleasant small town with things to do.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Luray Virginia, in the Page County. Lots of options.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

My team has stayed at Massanutten resort near Harrisonburg va about 15 from skyline drive. You can ride up to drive and back easily. They have double units that handle 8 people (4 separate beds each unit). We would get two doubles next to each other to handle about 16. It would also be close to NE.


----------

